
Bringing balance to the universe: New theory explains missing 95% of the cosmos - airstrike
https://phys.org/news/2018-12-universe-theory-percent-cosmos.html
======
netcraft
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/a3a33c/scientists_ma...](https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/a3a33c/scientists_may_have_solved_one_of_the_biggest/)

Another article with a good layman's explanation
[https://theconversation.com/bizarre-dark-fluid-with-
negative...](https://theconversation.com/bizarre-dark-fluid-with-negative-
mass-could-dominate-the-universe-what-my-research-suggests-107922)

------
legatus
Paper referenced:
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Jamie_Farnes/publicatio...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Jamie_Farnes/publication/328582146_A_unifying_theory_of_dark_energy_and_dark_matter_Negative_masses_and_matter_creation_within_a_modified_LambdaCDM_framework/links/5bfebe64a6fdcc1b8d488ab2/A-unifying-
theory-of-dark-energy-and-dark-matter-Negative-masses-and-matter-creation-
within-a-modified-LambdaCDM-framework.pdf)

